# Interbusteilnehmer Schalten



## ALF (19 Juni 2003)

Für die S7 Steuerungen gibt es von der Fa.Phoenix einen FC "DEVMOD"
Mit diesem FC kann man Teilnehmer schalten. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gesammelt


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

*RE: Anfrage*

guck mal bei sps-net.de  da gibts schon ne antwort. is eben bekannter als das hier


----------



## mary (21 Juni 2003)

@manfred
 "das hier" gibt es auch erst seit ein paar tagen, und dafür ist die resonanz ziehmlich positiv. auserdem wärst du ihm bestimmt eine größere hilfe gewesen wenn du auf das entsprechende topic verlinkt hättest...

@ALF
erfahrung hab ich keine, aber das hier: Liesmich

und

Google


----------



## ALF (21 Juni 2003)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten,
erstmal an Mary, diese Beschreibung ist leider für eine ältere Version und passt nicht mehr ganz. Trotzdem vielen Dank.
In dem anderen Forum bin ich auch vertretten, aber ich bin für alles neue auch offen. Mal sehen wie sich das hier entwickelt, der anfang ist doch ganz gut, weiter so.


----------

